# Did anyone notice the Accucraft C-18 ?



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I was reading the 'News' on Accucraft's website and noticed that a 'D&RGW C-18 Class 2-8-0 #315, Electric & Live Steam' is "UNDER DEVELOPMENT – DELIVERY TO BE ANNOUNCED". I thought it was a typo but no, #315 is indeed a 2-8-0.

I'm continually amazed that they keep adding new products to the list, yet haven't delivered the ones already announced that are late. N&W J #611 is still on the UNDER DEVELOPMENT – DELIVERY TO BE ANNOUNCED list, for example.

As some would say, don't hold your breath.


----------



## Accucraft (Jul 30, 2014)

Surprised you just now noticed it. That announcement has been posted for the past several months, since at least April or May of this year. 

Regards,

Robert Sarberenyi
Marketing Director
Accucraft Trains
33268 Central Ave.
Union City, CA 94587


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

So any pics yet of a prototype model?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

work has yet to commence that I am aware of


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Accucraft said:


> Surprised you just now noticed it. That announcement has been posted for the past several months, since at least April or May of this year.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ...


Robert,
It IS still only April 28th TODAY, so how can it have been posted for several months?
Or did you mean LAST year, so it will have been posted for a whole year?
Confused,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

David the thread was started in 2014! Just bringing up a old thread


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh yes, I see that now.
Sometimes I forget to look at the dates of all the postings!
Sorry Robert.
Thank you Jason.
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

AT least it is NOT SIX YEARS OLD.... which even for Accucraft would be appraching a new record..... except for the C&O H-8 / VGN AG.. LOL!!


----------



## wilbeck (Dec 10, 2008)

The Accucraft website states that the C-18 is "In Production" live steam and electric.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

wilbeck said:


> The Accucraft website states that the C-18 is "In Production" live steam and electric.


 Well that's interesting as its not prototyped yet nor available to peorder as a price has not been set or a SKU created. 

But then again I don't use this list as anything firm.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think in production at Accucraft means in the early manufacturing phase. 

Greg


----------



## wilbeck (Dec 10, 2008)

At least it is somewhere in the manufacturing phase. I have put in my dibs.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Greg real early if anything has started. Last I heard drawings were not started yet.


----------

